# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط المجموعة L من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  المجموعة L من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung يوجد بها احدث المخططات الخاصة بهذه السلسلة   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك

----------

